# Planted Betta Bowl Project



## Mr2KiEu

Wanted to try a new project, so I transferred everything from my Fluval Spec III into a 3gal bowl. I plan on keeping it unfiltered, but may add a small filter for some water movement. I'll be adding some snails and shrimps later on. So far so good! He seems pretty happy. 

Anyone else have a betta in a planted bowl?


----------



## Starfish1

I love this! I have those same bowls and never thought of doing something like this but I think you gave me some ideas.... 

one question though how does your betta not jump out with no cover?

also what type of plants are those two in the front?


----------



## Emmalee01

Wow this is beautiful! I too keep mine in planted bowls. I REALLY like yours though! Its giving me ideas about changing mine up a bit


----------



## Emmalee01

Also, what plants do you have in your bowl? really does look amazing!


----------



## Briz

I just started a planted bowl, need to add a few more plants and get some malaysian driftwood though 










They look pretty crap-tascular right now since I just have a bunch of Pennywort floating around and not any official light yet, but when I get more plants I'll organize them better.


----------



## Wildbetta

Not a big fan of keeping bettas in bowls BUT love the look of these. Especially since they are big enough although I do like mine kept in tanks for the ease of a filter. I also do highly recommend some sort of cover because bettas are jumpers and will jump out of the smallest holes they can find.


----------



## Briz

Added more plants today:


























It's a mess right now, but I will reorganize everything once the small adjustable heaters (using clunky ones right now) and driftwood arrive. It's more seeing which plants will survive in the water and weeding out those that don't.


----------



## jadaBlu

Beautiful bowls! Where did you find 3 gallon bowls at? I do agree that you will at least want to put saran wrap over the tops. Jumping from the tank is one of the most preventable forms of betta death (in most cases some are wily and get through holes) If you have Hobby Lobby they will cut plexiglass for 50 cents a cut and could probably make something that is close fit. I got 6 AQ cut for $6.00.!


----------



## Briz

I believe most of us doing these kind of projects know Bettas well enough to know that they jump.  I don't take my pictures with the covers on.


----------



## Rana

Gorgeous! I love the look of densely planted tanks, and these bowls are a great shape to show them off. Too bad I'd kill everything in there with my brown thumb, but it's inspiration for the future maybe.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Starfish1 said:


> I love this! I have those same bowls and never thought of doing something like this but I think you gave me some ideas....
> 
> one question though how does your betta not jump out with no cover?
> 
> also what type of plants are those two in the front?


 
Try it out, I've done some research and its pretty easy to maintain once you have it setup properly. I literally just set it up and took the pic, so I don't have a cover yet, but I've been using a plastic grate I had laying around. I'll probably go to Taps Plastic tomorrow and DIY a nice low profile net cover so it'll still allow light thru. The grass-like plants in the front are Micro swords.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Emmalee01 said:


> Wow this is beautiful! I too keep mine in planted bowls. I REALLY like yours though! Its giving me ideas about changing mine up a bit


Wow, yours looks AMAZING too!!! They look really cool next to each other. How many gallons are your bowls? and Where did you get those LED lights? I had a hard time finding a light to work with the bowls, so I just ended up using super glue to glue the light directly on the bowl. lol

Keep up the nice bowls! Post pics here if you make those changes, I could use new ideas too.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Briz said:


> Added more plants today:
> 
> It's a mess right now, but I will reorganize everything once the small adjustable heaters (using clunky ones right now) and driftwood arrive. It's more seeing which plants will survive in the water and weeding out those that don't.


 
Nice bowls! How many gallons are your bowls? They look similar to my bowls. The Pennywort looks good floating. I need to get some floaters too.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

jadaBlu said:


> Beautiful bowls! Where did you find 3 gallon bowls at? I do agree that you will at least want to put saran wrap over the tops. Jumping from the tank is one of the most preventable forms of betta death (in most cases some are wily and get through holes) If you have Hobby Lobby they will cut plexiglass for 50 cents a cut and could probably make something that is close fit. I got 6 AQ cut for $6.00.!


 
Thanks! I got my bowl from Home Goods for $15. I've also seen them at Marshalls or TJ Maxx, their all the same company I believe. I'm not exactly sure if its 3 gallons, maybe 2.5? lol 

Thanks for the tip on the plastic covers, We don't have a Hobby Lobby in the Bay Area, CA but I'll be going to Tap's Plastic tomorrow to see what I can find for a nice low profile cover.


----------



## Briz

I got my bowls from save-on-crafts.com. They only shipped them in a pair so I got 2. 

They are 2 gallon bowls.

Cost about $15 each after shipping.

There's a TJ Maxx near me, might check it out sometime for these bowls! Slightly larger would mean more room for plants.


----------



## Briz

So checked TJ Maxx. They certainly do have the same glassware "brand" that my bowls are, I recognized the company sticker on them. However, they only have a random assortment and had no bubble bowls. They did have a large terrarium bowl, but since the opening was in the middle, it wouldn't do for an aquarium. 

Might check back in a few months and see if they got anything different!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Briz said:


> So checked TJ Maxx. They certainly do have the same glassware "brand" that my bowls are, I recognized the company sticker on them. However, they only have a random assortment and had no bubble bowls. They did have a large terrarium bowl, but since the opening was in the middle, it wouldn't do for an aquarium.
> 
> Might check back in a few months and see if they got anything different!


 
Maybe my bowls are 2 gallons too then, since yours are 2 gallons and are the same brand. I've seen someone on youtube with a 10 gallon bowl!


----------



## Ibn Saeed

Mr2KiEu said:


> Wanted to try a new project, so I transferred everything from my Fluval Spec III into a 3gal bowl. I plan on keeping it unfiltered, but may add a small filter for some water movement. I'll be adding some snails and shrimps later on. So far so good! He seems pretty happy.
> 
> Anyone else have a betta in a planted bowl?


What a beautiful setup.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Ibn Saeed said:


> What a beautiful setup.


Thank you!


----------



## Ibn Saeed

Mr2KiEu said:


> Wanted to try a new project, so I transferred everything from my Fluval Spec III into a 3gal bowl. I plan on keeping it unfiltered, but may add a small filter for some water movement. I'll be adding some snails and shrimps later on. So far so good! He seems pretty happy.
> 
> Anyone else have a betta in a planted bowl?


Can you please list the accessories you have used in your bowl. What is the substrate you have used, the plants etc ?

I really want to get a bowl project like this.


----------



## Starfish1

Mr2KiEu said:


> Try it out, I've done some research and its pretty easy to maintain once you have it setup properly. I literally just set it up and took the pic, so I don't have a cover yet, but I've been using a plastic grate I had laying around. I'll probably go to Taps Plastic tomorrow and DIY a nice low profile net cover so it'll still allow light thru. The grass-like plants in the front are Micro swords.


Ok cool! Those micro swords look really nice! I just bought a small piece of driftwood too so I think I might try a planted bowl. I'll post pictures when I get it all set up. 

Libbey glass has 3 gallon bowls, they have an online store and I ordered mine from them. Actually they have a few different sizes but I like the 3 gallon the best.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Ibn Saeed said:


> Can you please list the accessories you have used in your bowl. What is the substrate you have used, the plants etc ?
> 
> I really want to get a bowl project like this.


Sure no prob. I must warn you tho, I've only had this bowl setup for a few days so I'm not sure of the long term sustainability of the plants. Hopefully they thrive and grow. The Fluval compact fluorescent 13w light should be enough lighting, but I'm thinking I'll need to add root tabs or supplements for long term growth. 

Here's the list, hope it helps!

1. 3 gallon bowl from Home Goods = $15
2. Caribsea Midnight Black Floramax from Petsmart = $9
3. Branch Wood from LFS = $15
4. Fluval CF 13W light = $25 buy it online at thatpetplace.com
5. 2 Anubias plants = $12
6. 2 Micro sword plants = $8
7. 2 Golden Mystery Snail from Petsmart = $6
8. Other plants = 3 for $10 at LFS
9. Aqueon water conditioner from Petsmart = $6
10. Last but not least 1 betta......lol = Priceless!

WOW, I didn't realize I spent that much, until just now. Total came out to $106


----------



## Ibn Saeed

Mr2KiEu said:


> Sure no prob. I must warn you tho, I've only had this bowl setup for a few days so I'm not sure of the long term sustainability of the plants. Hopefully they thrive and grow. The Fluval compact fluorescent 13w light should be enough lighting, but I'm thinking I'll need to add root tabs or supplements for long term growth.
> 
> Here's the list, hope it helps!
> 
> 1. 3 gallon bowl from Home Goods = $15
> 2. Caribsea Midnight Black Floramax from Petsmart = $9
> 3. Branch Wood from LFS = $15
> 4. Fluval CF 13W light = $25 buy it online at thatpetplace.com
> 5. 2 Anubias plants = $12
> 6. 2 Micro sword plants = $8
> 7. 2 Golden Mystery Snail from Petsmart = $6
> 8. Other plants = 3 for $10 at LFS
> 9. Aqueon water conditioner from Petsmart = $6
> 10. Last but not least 1 betta......lol = Priceless!
> 
> WOW, I didn't realize I spent that much, until just now. Total came out to $106


Thanks alot for the list.

Ill see what i can find here locally.


----------



## wish4coner

Just a little help here on cost. You can get the bowls, in every size and shape, but 2.5-3 gallon, at walmart in the craft aisle. They are under 4.00 each They are think and, for a cover, they are usually fit well with macaroni salad/potato salad covers from plastic containers. The Or, you can use bubble wrap or clear plastic wrap on the top. I like the plastic covers and I cut a small hole, so the heater wire can come out, and it also adds air.
Plants act as a filter, in themselves and, with substrate, you should do well. 
As for lights..clip on desk lights are 5.00 at walmart. I use them and they are adjustable was to where you want them to aim at. I put florescent bulbs in them, so it takes care of the plants but doesn't heat the tank. 

Just some help on cost, if you want to do the set up, but don't have that much to spend on the supplies.


----------



## Starfish1

Thank you for posting what you used and prices! I really like the black gravel..

Where did you get the anubias and micro sword?


----------



## Briz

Just a note here, 13w over 3 gallons is more than 4 watts per gallon, which is VERY high light. You might run into algae problems or CO2 deficiency with that much light, especially since the light is so close to the bowl. There's not much option for distancing a clip-on light, however.

I'm currently using a 13w CF in a lamp positioned very far above the bowls, but will be rigging up about 3 watts of 10000K LEDs for each bowl when I have the time.


----------



## SerenaRena

wow, the bowls look amazing! what plants did you use?


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Starfish1 said:


> Thank you for posting what you used and prices! I really like the black gravel..
> 
> Where did you get the anubias and micro sword?


Local Fish Store.



SerenaRena said:


> wow, the bowls look amazing! what plants did you use?


I only know the names of the Anubias and micro sword. I don't know what the names of the other plants are. Maybe someone can identify them?


----------



## Mr2KiEu

wish4coner said:


> Just a little help here on cost. You can get the bowls, in every size and shape, but 2.5-3 gallon, at walmart in the craft aisle. They are under 4.00 each They are think and, for a cover, they are usually fit well with macaroni salad/potato salad covers from plastic containers. The Or, you can use bubble wrap or clear plastic wrap on the top. I like the plastic covers and I cut a small hole, so the heater wire can come out, and it also adds air.
> Plants act as a filter, in themselves and, with substrate, you should do well.
> As for lights..clip on desk lights are 5.00 at walmart. I use them and they are adjustable was to where you want them to aim at. I put florescent bulbs in them, so it takes care of the plants but doesn't heat the tank.
> 
> Just some help on cost, if you want to do the set up, but don't have that much to spend on the supplies.


 
Thanks for the info! I'll have to stop by Walmart one of these days.


----------



## wish4coner

> Just a note here, 13w over 3 gallons is more than 4 watts per gallon, which is VERY high light. You might run into algae problems or CO2 deficiency with that much light, especially since the light is so close to the bowl. There's not much option for distancing a clip-on light, however.
> 
> I'm currently using a 13w CF in a lamp positioned very far above the bowls, but will be rigging up about 3 watts of 10000K LEDs for each bowl when I have the time.


I agree and have it clipped on a bookshelf, rather than the tank. I only use it when I am cleaning or fishing. We have enough natural lighting that, there really is no need to have it on, all of the time. 

Also, the ones I got for clip on, can be angled back, very far. The light is actually much further away than would be, if I had a top light from the aquarium hoods. Thanks to all of you guys, I had done research before I did it. Thanks for your continued help and opinions.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Finally made a lid for my betta bowl.


----------



## Briz

Looks nice! I (correction, my boyfriend) wired up my cover's LEDs two days ago. Will post pics sometime tonight! Just waiting for 48 hours for the silicone to dry fully.


----------



## jesssan2442

I like them!! I'm gonna have to search for some bowls like these!! I'll have to check michaels they have a great selection of bowls like these!!


----------



## Briz

Here's my covers! Glass squares with the LED strips siliconed.



















Not the fanciest work BUT the light is nice!


----------



## Briz

Update on the same bowl. Added more substrate to keep roots down and rearranged. Looking good!


----------



## Tabbie82

The bowls look beautiful! 

@Briz- I can't tell from the pictures, but I would be careful if those leds are directly over the water without anything between the lights and the water. I had led lights directly over a tank and the condensation corroded the led sockets, ruining the lights. They never worked again. It's a cool idea, though.


----------



## peachii

Tabbie82 said:


> The bowls look beautiful!
> 
> @Briz- I can't tell from the pictures, but I would be careful if those leds are directly over the water without anything between the lights and the water. I had led lights directly over a tank and the condensation corroded the led sockets, ruining the lights. They never worked again. It's a cool idea, though.


A second piece of glass with a cut up mousepad, for a thin lining around to aquarium seal the 2 glass pieces together, layered but the mouse pad keeps the glass from squeezing the lights. Just an idea.


----------



## Briz

I put silicone all around them to prevent that, but thanks for the warning!


----------



## feralhound

Those bowls are absolutely beautiful! 

I've been interested in creating a planted bowl, and was curious- what is the maintenance required? How often do you do water changes, and at what percent? Do you leave the plants alone when you're cleaning/doing water changes, or do you temporarily take them out as well? Did you use gravel, or sand Sorry, I haven't had much experience with planted tanks ^^;


----------



## LouiMon

I love this! I've always thought those "Biorbs" looked awesome, but they're overpriced and loud. 

Where do you get these bowls? I can't seem to find anything over a gallon :S


----------



## Briz

If you look through all the previous posts, we all say where we got our bowls


----------



## Deanna01

I have one of these bowls that I got at Home Goods for $12. I did keep my betta in it temporarily, but these bowls make me think that maybe I'll set one up more permanently.


----------



## TexasRose

The planted bowls are beautiful! Once I learn how to take care of my baby betta I would like to try live plants. Are the plants hard to maintain?


----------

